# 1955 Huffy Radio Bicycle. Questions and Value



## cr250mark (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a opportunity to pick up a 1955 Huffy Radio Bike from Original owner.
Very nice Paint and Decals.
Original tires.
Seems to have all original components. Nothing seems to be missing.
40 years ago battery was removed to preserve battery box.
So this area has zero corrosion.

Is there a source to acquire a battery for this bike ?
He is looking to get pretty good money.
What is a good purchase and resale value of a 1955 Huffy Radio Bike in 8 out 10 condition.

Need to try to get a pict.
Seen a Old forum with some info posted on the cabe . Looking to see if info is similar or the same.
Any Help would be Great.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2015)

Most important question is...what color is it? Love to see some pics!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's one where someone is being stupid http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4868110073.html  Are you looking to buy to keep or try to flip it? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 17, 2015)

color is a big money factory, Red is the most common, green is the second most common and blue is the hardest to find in the hobby.

Nick.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's one where someone is being stupid http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4868110073.html  Are you looking to buy to keep or try to flip it? V/r Shawn



Entry fee?... $8500 are you serious? 

Anyway...values do vary and they just don't pop up much. Regardless what color it is.
Please post a pic...would love to see it.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 17, 2015)

Shawn -Everyone has there own thoughts of value. He'll most likely be owning that forever. LOL


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 17, 2015)

Nick ,
Bike is Red with White.
Heard from a Friend you had a nice Green Version. Never Seen This version.
Was hoping to get some info from you knowing you actually had one.
Thanks


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 17, 2015)

According to my wife if I collect , buy or display another piece old "Junk" in my living room I going to be outside looking in . LOL..
If this tells you anything.
Mark.
I keep tellin her it was a " GReattt Deall" Honey.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 17, 2015)

Please post pictures! I'd buy it if you decide to sell, but doubt it's in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

...collect , buy or display another piece old "Junk" in my living room... This is why I'm looking to buy another house right now! V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 17, 2015)

*Shawns problem*

NICE COLLECTION!
I think you should buy a separate building for
your family of bikes!


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 17, 2015)

LMAO.... HaHa.  Right on sweet collection .


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 17, 2015)

had a green one and currently have a red one.  they are pretty cool 

Nick.


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2015)

I would like to find one in any color.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> I would like to find one in any color.





Yeah....that...


----------



## oskisan (Feb 18, 2015)

Holly crap Shawn... is there anything in there you don't have? Aero, Bugeye, and orig speedline... Impressive!!!  

So... just curious, what is on your wish list? Twinn60, evinrude?


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 18, 2015)

What are the huffy radios in great shape selling for . A little high or low is fine. 2500 - 3 ??.
Nick is your red radio in good to excellent. Radio operating ? 
Can batteries be acquired. ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Holly crap Shawn... is there anything in there you don't have? Aero, Bugeye, and orig speedline... Impressive!!!
> 
> So... just curious, what is on your wish list? Twinn60, evinrude?




Actually neither of those. '35-7 Bluebird, '39ish lit tank Merc, '41 Colson Goodyear Double Eagle Deluxe, and Elgin Falcon would do it for me. Bikes I don't care to own besides the ones you mentioned are any of the 24" Monarks e.g. Flo Cycle or Wing Bar, any 'theme' bikes e.g. Donald Duck or Hoppys, or a Bowden. V/r Shawn


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 18, 2015)

cr250mark said:


> What are the huffy radios in great shape selling for . A little high or low is fine. 2500 - 3 ??.
> Nick is your red radio in good to excellent. Radio operating ?
> Can batteries be acquired. ?




I'm not sure how much searching you've done on this site, but there's a few pages of results for radiobike.  This thread talks about a solution to the battery in it http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32313-Huffy-radio-bike-value


----------



## oskisan (Feb 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually neither of those. '35-7 Bluebird, '39ish lit tank Merc, '41 Colson Goodyear Double Eagle Deluxe, and Elgin Falcon would do it for me. Bikes I don't care to own besides the ones you mentioned are any of the 24" Monarks e.g. Flo Cycle or Wing Bar, any 'theme' bikes e.g. Donald Duck or Hoppys, or a Bowden. V/r Shawn




No Twinn 60, Bowden, or 24" Monarks eh??!!! I thought for sure that you would already have a 35-7 Bluebird by now... You have an original Robin in there somewhere don't ya. Beautiful Collection indeed!

Ken-


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 20, 2015)

I had seen the info on thecabe but being 5 years plus old not sure how things have changed .
I have heard and seen prices all over the board on these .
I believe owner wants too much based on all the new TV shows extc. he has seen.
Do not want to buy just to buy.
He is not a bike collector but a radio collector.
Thanks for all your input. Appreciate it.
mark


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes prices are all over, market goes up and down on these. Not a bike that too many people are willing to step up and pay the price for, altho everyone loves to look at them. They don't ride real well either....very heavy for a middleweight. 

We've seen them go from $600-$2600, depending on the color, the completeness and overall condition, and a forebrake is a nice option. I know the tank, dials, antennae, and battery pack are impossible to find, so for that reason I would not advise buying an incomplete one, unless it's really cheap and you don't care how much $$$$ or how many years it takes to find the parts 

Nick's original red one is the nicest one we've come across, tho like he said, it's the most common color. And FYI most of the radios aren't working, doesn't seem to be a deal breaker tho', as finding a battery is another challenge.

Good luck! 

Darcie


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 22, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Yes prices are all over, market goes up and down on these. Not a bike that too many people are willing to step up and pay the price for, altho everyone loves to look at them. They don't ride real well either....very heavy for a middleweight.
> Nick's original red one is the nicest one we've come across, tho like he said, it's the most common color. And FYI most of the radios aren't working, doesn't seem to be a deal breaker tho', as finding a battery is another challenge. Good luck!   Darcie




As far as ride, I love mine, rides great (better than a heavy weight) but then again, I am used to riding heavier bikes. At first, bought it to sell then I rode it and now, probably will keep it around for a while..and the battery is not an issue, found a few sites showing how to make your own and kits to reproduce the cardboard battery box to look like the old batteries...antenna is a problem though and I need one, I also need keys for the switch...


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 23, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> I also need keys for the switch...




We know someone that has some keys, I'll dig up his contact info and PM you. 

Darcie


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you Darcie...


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 23, 2015)

Appreciate the feedback.
I will soon get some picts and post them.
Scared me when I seen one on ebay several years ago go for about $700.
Although I did not pay too much attention to see what it had or what it did not have.
Based on your info I will glass the bike for all details including accessories that may drive pricing up and down.
Mark


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a NOS switch -- sans key -- if anyone needs?


----------



## Alan911 (Mar 21, 2015)

If you are going to flip it, I am interested.


----------

